# Caribe and natteri tank



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Here are some pics of my 7 & 8" caribe and 4 6-7" natts.
http://groups.msn.com/1974383Corvette/salv...oto&PhotoID=100
http://groups.msn.com/1974383Corvette/salv...oto&PhotoID=101
http://groups.msn.com/1974383Corvette/salv...oto&PhotoID=102
http://groups.msn.com/1974383Corvette/salv...oto&PhotoID=103
http://groups.msn.com/1974383Corvette/salv...oto&PhotoID=104


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice fish. Your caribe look pretty thick.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice fish, they look nice and fat and very healthy.

Is it the pictures, or does that cariba have a very faded humeral spot?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum, Marc!!!! Nice Natts and Caribe, dont think I've seen those before.

Marc has some nice fishes.







HIs spiols and his Rhom Rocks!!!


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Give me the Cariba. Awesome fish and something about that Cariba catches my eye. Nice colors I guess.

-Kevin-


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to Pictures.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet tank,nice fish.how big is there tank?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

The humeral spot is almost gone on the female. They are in a 125 right now, but I will be putting them in a 100 plexi soon since this tank will be unheated. Hey Al, took me a while to figure out it was you. I sold the rhom yesterday, just didn't have anywhere to keep it.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

very nice fish ... looking great
...next time you take then pics lower the lighting in the room because you can see your reflection in every tank shot there.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, I can't lower the lights at all. If I have it off the pics won't come out at all and on leaves a reflection...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

sweet fish 74Ray


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nice and thick. nice fish


----------

